# Sno-way Blade



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

Just wondering if any one has come up with anything different as a fix for the plastic sno blades when the cracked? I heard that you can jsut buy regular urethane and just form it? Or was thinking wbout getting some rolled steel and using that? Thing lasted a long time just split down the center.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can buy lexan to make a moldboard skin out of, but I wouldn't use plexiglass or any other material. Snoway sells steel moldboard skins or you could roll your own.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

On my 24d I went to a sign company and got a 4x8 piece of polycarbonate. And they cut it for me.
Cheaper than sno way. It was like $100.00.
When i cracked my old one I drilled a crap load of holes on both sides of the crack and used zip ties.
To hold it till I could get a new piece. And I drilled 2 small holes one one each side of the crack. To stop the crack from getting bigger.


----------



## Gman1200hd (Oct 21, 2014)

My buddy had one and we made a bend set and had the local fab shop roll a piece and welded it on cost less than 100$ and the weight difference isn't noticeable.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Replace it with the steel from snoway and never worry about it again. Take it from a former snoway dealer.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ditto to what GMAN said, did this last season on a buddy's Snow way, cost him $100 for local shop to bend him the skin and took me about 2 hours to weld it in place. Not sure what Snow way charges for a new steel skin, but the shipping alone was going to cost almost as much as what he paid local fab shop for the rolled piece.


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

This just maybe the idea since my dealer isn't really helping me out and the snow is coming. We have plazma cutters and welders since we do some fab work at my facility. 

Thanks guys


----------

